# Human fish Oil for dogs



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to give both Chief and Smokey fish oil I am hoping it will help smokey with his arthritis and Chiefs coat and keep his joints good. I also found out it could help your dog gain some muscle/weight and both my dogs could use some. I dont want to buy the fish oil made for pets, because it way to expensive, so I want to know which brands are good for them that I could buy at walgreens, vitamin store, or anywhere. I dont want to order it online.
I was told that what one I got needed to be 50% combination of epa/dha


----------



## SS-GSD (Dec 10, 2012)

Considering most fish oil is about 10-15 calories per capsule I wouldn't count on any weight gain unless you fed a lot of them which probably wouldn't be a good idea. Fish oil can help build lean muscle mass but if your dog isn't eating a correct protein rich diet and exercising properly than it's all for nothing and you won't see any results, just keep that in mind.

I've used Finest Natural brand from Walgreens for years and been happy with it. I like to buy it when they have buy 1 get 1 free, or at least buy 1 get one 1/2 off since it saves money. My last purchase I bought Kirkland Signature though since I was already making an Amazon order and with Christmas madness going on at the time, I didn't feel like venturing into the 'real world' for fish oil.

Amazon.com: Kirkland Signature Natural Fish Oil Concentrate with Omega-3 Fatty Acids - 400 Softgels: Health & Personal Care

So far I'm happy with it, my dogs each get a pill and I take one myself. Of course it will probably take longer to notice any real difference but for now I see no problems. If you have a Costco membership, some of the reviews (complaining the price is "jacked up") say that you can get it for like $8 or $9 in store. I don't have Costco nearby nor would I have any use in paying for a membership if I did so the online price is good for me. But if YOU do, it may be worth checking out in the store.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would go with US or Canadian packed sardines in water, not oil(not from China) and top the dogs meal with a can every few days. Or you could do extra virgin unrefined coconut oil in a rotation. 
I've given human grade fish oil gelcaps(1000mg) every day, but now am trying to use whole foods for supplements instead. When I did give the gelcaps I took advantage of the BOGO's. But BOGO's seem to be far and few between anymore.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i give my dog salmon oil (human grade) from vitalchoice.com.
when i give my dog canned fish it's in water, no salt added.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I was told by a holistic vet years ago to use human-grade fish oil. I am not brand-loyal, but I do stick to major reputable brands (and Costco's store brand, which was well-reviewed by Consumer Reports).

I think the Kirkland brand at Costco is the cheapest, but I no longer live near a Costco. It does cost a little more from Amazon. Like others I also watch for BOGO sales, and try to match it up with a coupon. (Same with Ester-C, which I buy for my dogs -- wait for a BOGO sale, and find an online printable coupon!)

So...Nature Made is BOGO this week at CVS (through Sat. 1/4). Also, at Target, the same brand is $5 this week (again, through Sat. 1/4). If you happen to get All You magazine (sold only at Walmart, by the cash register), there's a $2 off Nature Made coupon in the current issue (or you can find $1 off on the mfr website if you sign up for the Nature Made Rewards program, I think). 

If you buy Nature Made fish oil, be sure to log the reward codes in their rewards program online, as they'll eventually add up for enough points for a $7 coupon to be mailed to you. Hold that coupon for a BOGO sale, and you'll likely get two big bottles for nearly free.


----------



## Jd414 (Aug 21, 2012)

Magwart said:


> I was told by a holistic vet years ago to use human-grade fish oil. I am not brand-loyal, but I do stick to major reputable brands (and Costco's store brand, which was well-reviewed by Consumer Reports).
> 
> I think the Kirkland brand at Costco is the cheapest, but I no longer live near a Costco. It does cost a little more from Amazon. Like others I also watch for BOGO sales, and try to match it up with a coupon. (Same with Ester-C, which I buy for my dogs -- wait for a BOGO sale, and find an online printable coupon!)
> 
> ...


How many of the nature way do you give daily?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

The amount depends on the dogs, and the reason for supplementing. 

For a young healthy dog, one of the big 1000 mg. capsules is fine.

For a senior dog, who needs the anti-infammatory effect to help with arthritis in his hips, definitely more - right now we're at 4 per day for my arthritic 10-year old (but we built up to that slowly, and supp. with extra vitamin E), and my current vet has said we may go higher. Please note that I'm not just doing this randomly with my senior on my own--my vet is involved in thinking through the supplements with me for the elder care of my dog, and we talk about them regularly. If you plan on doing big doses of any supplements, I think that conversation with your personal vet is important!


----------

